# Can frozen embryo's be carried on a plane from UK to overseas clinic



## Tamara_Gutless_Wonder (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to FF and due to medical issues I now find myself in the predicament of going via surrogacy or adoption.  My AMH is extremely low (1.1) but we still want to give it a go with my fiances sperm.  I am unable to go through the IVF process overseas - it must be done here in the UK due to my medical conditions as I need to be observed - but we were wondering if we do mange to successfully fertilise can we freeze the embryos and somehow carry them to a surrogacy clinic overseas (India for example).  How would they stay frozen? Are there any laws re carrying such a thing?

Has anyone here done this?

Thanks so much for any help you can offer,

Tamara


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Tamara

You can't take them yourself I'm afraid - under UK law, moving frozen embryos has to be organised by a licensed clinic (and they have to follow all sorts of rules about the types of container they use, and making sure there are appropriate safety standards at the receiving clinic etc).  You'll also need to check out the rules in the receiving country as to importing human material.  It is often possible to move embryos abroad, but it has to be organised through your clinic.


----------



## Tamara_Gutless_Wonder (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh thank you so much for the very quick response.  I really appreciate it.  This is a shame.  But perhaps if the two places talk then I can sort something out.  

Thanks again.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told that chances are higher with fresh embryos in a surrogate, you would look to doing it in the UK where you could have your medical treatment as well?

good luck


----------

